# Skype 2.0



## serjsk8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello
I do not know in which topic to ask this question ...

I really want to know what happened with SKYPE 2.0
If you are installing from the ports it is marked as "broken"!
I would really like to use on my laptop with SKYPE video calls
Maybe there are some alternatives?

Thanks for any information!


----------



## lme@ (Mar 26, 2010)

AFAIK Skype removed the DISTFILE.
Newer version don't work because our version in the ports is the last version with OSS support instead of ALSA.


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 26, 2010)

Download the distfile from http://kobyla.info/soft/distfiles/skype_static-2.0.0.72-oss.tar.bz2, put it in /usr/ports/distfiles and comment out the line 
	
	



```
BROKEN
```
 in the Makefile. Then build your port as usual.

@lme: Wouldn't it be good to have a copy on the mirror? Skype always replaces the previous versions instead of keeping them...


----------



## serjsk8 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lme@ (Mar 29, 2010)

volatilevoid said:
			
		

> @lme: Wouldn't it be good to have a copy on the mirror? Skype always replaces the previous versions instead of keeping them...



No, unfortunately we're not allowed to mirror the distfile. From skype's Makefile:

```
RESTRICTED=     Redistribution prohibited.
```


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 29, 2010)

Hm, I see. If only Skype would keep the old versions...


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 29, 2010)

Surely we could mirror a symlink or something to the latest version?

So it just redirects us to download the one that is on skypes servers?


----------



## lme@ (Mar 30, 2010)

No, the problem is, that the newer version lack OSS support and only support ALSA.


----------



## mocra (Apr 11, 2010)

volatilevoid said:
			
		

> Download the distfile from http://kobyla.info/soft/distfiles/skype_static-2.0.0.72-oss.tar.bz2, put it in /usr/ports/distfiles and comment out the line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello,

i followed your instructions and put skype_static-2.0.0.72-oss.tar.bz2 into that directory, but unfortunately i am not able to find this BROKEN line in the Makefile

i looked for it in /usr/ports/net/skype/Makefile, ../skype-devel/Makefile, ../skype12/Makefile !?

where can i find this line?


----------



## psycho (Apr 11, 2010)

if you can't find it, that is no problem.
Just execute [CMD=""]make install clean[/CMD] and that is it.


----------



## volatilevoid (Apr 12, 2010)

psycho is right, if there is no BROKEN line in your Makefile, ignore the step commenting it out. In my Makefile, the line was 28.


----------



## mocra (Apr 12, 2010)

hmm.. i'm confused, yesterday i tried to install skype. neither via portinstall nor via make install it worked. today (after rebooting) there was no problem 

while starting skype there was an error message, ELF binary type "3" not known, which was due to an error in linux emulation, solved by [CMD="kldload linux"][/CMD]

thank you!


----------



## mocra (Apr 12, 2010)

solved by kldload linux.

sorry for second reply, iam not able to edit.


----------



## lme@ (Apr 13, 2010)

@morca: you need at least 10 posts to edit.


----------



## Caliante (Apr 13, 2010)

In itself this install works like a charm. I can call land lines and all that sort of things. But no video, Skype says no video installed, although I have a Logitech cam.


----------



## adamk (Apr 14, 2010)

FreeBSD does not support many (any?) webcams out-of-the-box.  You could try using cuse4bsd and webcamd from ports, but I haven't gotten skype to work properly with them.

Adam


----------



## ccc (May 3, 2010)

*skype-2.0.0.72,1 is marked as broken*

hi

I cannnot install skype from ports on my freeBSD 7.3 due to the following error:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/net/skype
# make install clean
===>  skype-2.0.0.72,1 is marked as broken: This is the last version of skype that works on FreeBSD, but the distfile is no longer available 
from the vendor, and won't be in the future. We are working on alternative solutions..
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/skype.
```


----------



## adamk (May 3, 2010)

ccc, did you actually read this thread and follow the directions about downloading the distfile and editing the ports Makefile?

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2010)

( ccc's post was moved here; it was a separate topic -- so he probably didn't search the forums and/or read any of this  )


----------



## ccc (May 3, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ( ccc's post was moved here; it was a separate topic -- so he probably didn't search the forums and/or read any of this  )



Yep, exactly. 

I've installed now on EEEPC 1000H from Asus with freeBSD 7.3, but the microphone doesn't work.


----------



## adamk (May 3, 2010)

Can you record from your mic with other programs such as audacity or sox?  Are your mixer settings setup to record from the mic?


----------



## ccc (May 3, 2010)

I changed RecMon settings in kmix to max and now it seems to work.


----------



## serjsk8 (May 12, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> FreeBSD does not support many (any?) webcams out-of-the-box.  You could try using cuse4bsd and webcamd from ports, but I haven't gotten skype to work properly with them.
> 
> Adam



Hello
Someone could make a web cam to work under skype 2.0?
I ran a web camera with cuse4bsd, but skype does not detect it!


----------



## lme@ (May 14, 2010)

AFAIK it doesn't work with cuse4bsd yet. If you have a pwcbsd compatible cam, you can try multimedia/pcbsd.


----------



## serjsk8 (May 14, 2010)

Thank you
I will try on Saturday....


----------



## serjsk8 (May 15, 2010)

Sorry, I do not have port multimedia/pcbsd.
There is a port multimedia/pwcbsd! It was he?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2010)

```
multimedia/pwcbsd         The Linux pwc webcam driver ported to FreeBSD
```

Well, what do _you_ think ... ?


----------



## serjsk8 (May 16, 2010)

Yes, yes of course! Thanks!


----------



## godcol (Jun 2, 2010)

*problem with skype*

Good evening , in Bulgaria is evening. I write the first post and want to say Hi all !
I have the the same problem like ccc, and the link from   volatilevoid with the distfile don't work. Only with my computer don't work or with Yours too ? Can I ask somebody to send me eventually the file to my email adress - locdog@doctor.com ? Thank You


----------



## OH (Jun 3, 2010)

Try googling the filename.


----------



## aragon (Jun 3, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> No, the problem is, that the newer version lack OSS support and only support ALSA.


Someone should test it with this.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

If it's yours - many thanks! The port works like a charm with Chromium.
Will try with Skype as soon as fix problem with Logitech webcam.


----------



## godcol (Jun 3, 2010)

OH said:
			
		

> Try googling the filename.




I find the file, put them and for now skype is work. Thank You OH


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 29, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> Someone should test it with this.



It seems my microphone isn't working with the current net-im/skype. Or at least the Skype test service doesn't get anything. 

I set all the audio devices in Skype to OSS and I'm able to hear myself if I set so in ossxmix.

Any hint? I'm on 8.2-STABLE.

Regards
Thomas


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 31, 2011)

I fixed it as I'm using net-im/skype20 now. 

@DutchDaemon: Thanks for pointing out the existence of the port tags.


----------

